# Coach Color Matching



## LaVinCoach

Hi everyone!

It can definitely be a challenge to find the right shade to rehab a bag sometimes (looking at you periwinkle). Made even worse when your closest hobby store doesn't sell many different shades and you're left to rely on online color matching  

So I thought it would be helpful to make a thread where we could post the products and color shades that we use on our worn bags as a little reference library. 

Bone colored bag: Folkart acrylic matte paint in "Linen" (#420)
Before: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 After:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Red* colored bag: Folkart acrylic matte paint in "Black Cherry" (#224)
Before:  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 After: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



*I'm not sure if this shade of red has a different name than other shades of red, but it is a dark red. I have another coach bag that is a much brighter shade of red. I have included a picture of the two red shaded bags below for comparison. 



I hope this thread can be helpful! Best of luck to everyone in their rehab adventures


----------



## Christina Frahm

Awesome idea!


----------



## LaVinCoach

Periwinkle match! Courtesy of @MrsGAM

Products: (mixed in with leather CPR)


Saphir creme surfine in bleu Jean
Saphir creme renovatrice in egg shell
Angelus leather paint in purple and taupe

Before:



After:



since periwinkle saturation may vary between bags, it is difficult to say the exact measurement of each color used as each bag may vary. I did find that the major color I used was the blue jean saphir creme surfine, followed by the angelus purple. I only used a small amount of eggshell and an even smaller amount of the taupe. I found the taupe made it look very brown so I had to add more of the blue and purple, but I feel it does need some darkening agent. I think the angelus grey-taupe color may be a good alternative, but I haven’t used this combination.

the color will look a bit lighter when mixed with the leather cpr but it will dry darker. I used thin layers of the mix and blotted with a damp painters sponge to not lose the texture of the bag. I let each layer dry for 24 hours before applying the next layer. The after picture shown here is after 3 layers.

best of luck!


----------



## rivercity

LaVinCoach said:


> Periwinkle match! Courtesy of @MrsGAM
> 
> Products: (mixed in with leather CPR)
> View attachment 5126409
> 
> Saphir creme surfine in bleu Jean
> Saphir creme renovatrice in egg shell
> Angelus leather paint in purple and taupe
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 5126410
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 5126414
> 
> 
> since periwinkle saturation may vary between bags, it is difficult to say the exact measurement of each color used as each bag may vary. I did find that the major color I used was the blue jean saphir creme surfine, followed by the angelus purple. I only used a small amount of eggshell and an even smaller amount of the taupe. I found the taupe made it look very brown so I had to add more of the blue and purple, but I feel it does need some darkening agent. I think the angelus grey-taupe color may be a good alternative, but I haven’t used this combination.
> 
> the color will look a bit lighter when mixed with the leather cpr but it will dry darker. I used thin layers of the mix and blotted with a damp painters sponge to not lose the texture of the bag. I let each layer dry for 24 hours before applying the next layer. The after picture shown here is after 3 layers.
> 
> best of luck!


I cannot tell you how grateful I am for this wonderful info. Thank you!! Your bag is lovely!


----------



## LaVinCoach

rivercity said:


> I cannot tell you how grateful I am for this wonderful info. Thank you!! Your bag is lovely!



So glad to help Make sure to post a pic of your bag in the rehab thread when you’re done with it!


----------



## Hoku44

I am in the middle of my second rehab and desperately needed to find out what works on Bone. Thank you so much!! I have ordered 3 wrong shades on Amazon.


----------



## whateve

Hoku44 said:


> I am in the middle of my second rehab and desperately needed to find out what works on Bone. Thank you so much!! I have ordered 3 wrong shades on Amazon.


How dark of a bone is it? Do you have a picture?


----------



## Hoku44

I do! It is drying from the dunking. I have not applied conditioner yet... Amazon was supposed to deliver that yesterday. 

I am disappointed that I did not notice in the listing that the strap isn't authentic.. Close but the clasp and width is off. I ordered new clasps from The Buckle Guy. Also, the tag had delaminated on one side. That wasn't mentioned in the listing. I bought the bag from Tradesy. They said I could file a misrepresentation claim but then I'd have to send the entire bag back, which I don't want to do.

EDIT:
The bag looks really dirty and a tad darker in the first three pictures which I noticed after posting. It doesn't look that dirty in person! The back of the bag, you can see the discoloration but it looks far more prominent in the picture.


----------



## LaVinCoach

Hoku44 said:


> I do! It is drying from the dunking. I have not applied conditioner yet... Amazon was supposed to deliver that yesterday.
> 
> I am disappointed that I did not notice in the listing that the strap isn't authentic.. Close but the clasp and width is off. I ordered new clasps from The Buckle Guy. Also, the tag had delaminated on one side. That wasn't mentioned in the listing. I bought the bag from Tradesy. They said I could file a misrepresentation claim but then I'd have to send the entire bag back, which I don't want to do.
> 
> EDIT:
> The bag looks really dirty and a tad darker in the first three pictures which I noticed after posting. It doesn't look that dirty in person! The back of the bag, you can see the discoloration but it looks far more prominent in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 5159863
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159864
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159866



Good thing you mentioned that the bag looks darker in the first few pics, I was about to say I don't think my recommendation would help  The last picture looks similar to my bone bag so I think it'll work, but your bag looks pretty great already! Are you using it to cover up some worn edges or are you planning of doing a total color refresh?


----------



## Hoku44

LaVinCoach said:


> Good thing you mentioned that the bag looks darker in the first few pics, I was about to say I don't think my recommendation would help  The last picture looks similar to my bone bag so I think it'll work, but your bag looks pretty great already! Are you using it to cover up some worn edges or are you planning of doing a total color refresh?



I just put leather conditioner on (Leather Honey) and I feel confident in saying it will need a color refresh. The color is just not uniform enough. I'm very new to rehabbing and am excited to learn about products and techniques.


----------



## whateve

Hoku44 said:


> I do! It is drying from the dunking. I have not applied conditioner yet... Amazon was supposed to deliver that yesterday.
> 
> I am disappointed that I did not notice in the listing that the strap isn't authentic.. Close but the clasp and width is off. I ordered new clasps from The Buckle Guy. Also, the tag had delaminated on one side. That wasn't mentioned in the listing. I bought the bag from Tradesy. They said I could file a misrepresentation claim but then I'd have to send the entire bag back, which I don't want to do.
> 
> EDIT:
> The bag looks really dirty and a tad darker in the first three pictures which I noticed after posting. It doesn't look that dirty in person! The back of the bag, you can see the discoloration but it looks far more prominent in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 5159863
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159864
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159866


I don't see any problems with the strap. A station bag normally has a narrower strap than a Willis. Straps are interchangeable. Coach also made straps with dogleash clasps, like that one.


----------



## Jacynthe

LaVinCoach said:


> Periwinkle match! Courtesy of @MrsGAM
> 
> Products: (mixed in with leather CPR)
> View attachment 5126409
> 
> Saphir creme surfine in bleu Jean
> Saphir creme renovatrice in egg shell
> Angelus leather paint in purple and taupe
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 5126410
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 5126414
> 
> 
> since periwinkle saturation may vary between bags, it is difficult to say the exact measurement of each color used as each bag may vary. I did find that the major color I used was the blue jean saphir creme surfine, followed by the angelus purple. I only used a small amount of eggshell and an even smaller amount of the taupe. I found the taupe made it look very brown so I had to add more of the blue and purple, but I feel it does need some darkening agent. I think the angelus grey-taupe color may be a good alternative, but I haven’t used this combination.
> 
> the color will look a bit lighter when mixed with the leather cpr but it will dry darker. I used thin layers of the mix and blotted with a damp painters sponge to not lose the texture of the bag. I let each layer dry for 24 hours before applying the next layer. The after picture shown here is after 3 layers.
> 
> best of luck!



Great idea for a thread @LaVinCoach !


----------



## whateve

Hoku44 said:


> I just put leather conditioner on (Leather Honey) and I feel confident in saying it will need a color refresh. The color is just not uniform enough. I'm very new to rehabbing and am excited to learn about products and techniques.


There is a color but I can't remember the name. Maybe Folk Art craft paint in linen.


----------



## Ebkbay

whateve said:


> There is a color but I can't remember the name. Maybe Folk Art craft paint in linen.


I always use the linen on my bone bags.


----------



## lemondln

This reminds me of Coach reloved collection, they charge a lump sum of these reloved bags.


----------



## soupsoup2018

Would "chalk" be a different color to match with from the "bone" color?  I was going to try putty and flat white in the Angelus.


----------



## LaVinCoach

soupsoup2018 said:


> Would "chalk" be a different color to match with from the "bone" color?  I was going to try putty and flat white in the Angelus.



Yes chalk is a much brighter white, whereas bone is more of a cream colored white. I’m not familiar with the putty and flat white options from angelus. You can try asking in the coach rehab thread if anyone has any experience with “chalk.” If you find a color that works please come back to this thread and let us know! Best of luck.


----------



## Hoku44

Color find! 

I bought a pebbled Sonoma in 'wheat' and was surprised to see all the pen marks on the bag. The seller mentioned it but the marks were more a bit more extensive.  Fortunately I found a perfect match in an Acrylic by Folk Art called 'fawn'

.This beauty had a dunkin and a thorough cleaning. Now, if I could find the matching hang tag. I've searched but that color seems to be elusive in hang tags. 

Here is the before and after!


----------



## LaVinCoach

Hoku44 said:


> Color find!
> 
> I bought a pebbled Sonoma in 'wheat' and was surprised to see all the pen marks on the bag. The seller mentioned it but the marks were more a bit more extensive.  Fortunately I found a perfect match in an Acrylic by Folk Art called 'fawn'
> 
> .This beauty had a dunkin and a thorough cleaning. Now, if I could find the matching hang tag. I've searched but that color seems to be elusive in hang tags.
> 
> Here is the before and after!



Beautiful job! That’s a great match you found! Thanks for sharing


----------



## BeeandFox

I need to know what product to use to color touch up a black glove tanned Coach purse. There are so many products and I don’t know what to use. Pens, rub ones, dyes, no dyes?


----------



## whateve

BeeandFox said:


> I need to know what product to use to color touch up a black glove tanned Coach purse. There are so many products and I don’t know what to use. Pens, rub ones, dyes, no dyes?


Visit our rehab club for advice. It helps to know what era the purse is from and how much touching up is needed. Pictures help. 





						Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
					

Continued from here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452-674.html  Clubhouse thread for all things related to rehabbing your Coach finds!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## janamc

Thank you @LaVinCoach!   This is an excellent thread idea.   I need help with color matching.   This is not my bag but mine looks exactly like it and similar condition. Coach Park Punch Crossbody.   I am attempting to color just the parts where the finish has rubbed off the surface.  The brown leather is showing underneath.   I have tried to mix my own color but it’s just a little off still.  Any suggestion?   I will attach photos too.  BTW I am really enjoying PF.  I never hand designer purses when I was younger, too extravagant.  Now that I can rehab bags I‘m having a great time and carrying a classy bag!


----------



## janamc

Hello Coach Rehabbers!  This is a great thread @LaVinCoach.   I would love any tips on color matching.   I have almost matched the color on this Park Crossbody Satchel.  Here’s another one that looked just like mine: Coach Park Punch Crossbody
I’ve mixed FOLK ART Farmhouse White, Metropolitan, Baby Blush, and a drop of black.   It’s almost the right shade.  It’s a little dark.  I blended all of it with Chamberlins #1.   It’s a bit flat also.  To be honest, I rubbed it off pretty quickly because I didn’t like the way it looked.  I‘m thinking of adding a bit more white and more conditioner to thin it out.  Any suggestions?   I’m a newbie at this but I love making old things new.   The purse is thrifted so my risk is minimal.


----------



## whateve

janamc said:


> Hello Coach Rehabbers!  This is a great thread @LaVinCoach.   I would love any tips on color matching.   I have almost matched the color on this Park Crossbody Satchel.  Here’s another one that looked just like mine: Coach Park Punch Crossbody
> I’ve mixed FOLK ART Farmhouse White, Metropolitan, Baby Blush, and a drop of black.   It’s almost the right shade.  It’s a little dark.  I blended all of it with Chamberlins #1.   It’s a bit flat also.  To be honest, I rubbed it off pretty quickly because I didn’t like the way it looked.  I‘m thinking of adding a bit more white and more conditioner to thin it out.  Any suggestions?   I’m a newbie at this but I love making old things new.   The purse is thrifted so my risk is minimal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579555
> View attachment 5579556
> View attachment 5579557
> View attachment 5579558


folkart linen was going to be my suggestion. 

You might want to use fabric puff paint in white to lighten your current mixture. It'll add some shine. When you have too high a concentration of regular acrylic paint it ends up being not shiny enough.


----------



## janamc

whateve said:


> folkart linen was going to be my suggestion.
> 
> You might want to use fabric puff paint in white to lighten your current mixture. It'll add some shine. When you have too high a concentration of regular acrylic paint it ends up being not shiny enough.


Thanks for the tip @whateve!   So far it looking good but a little matte, as you said.   I’ll post an update on the rehab thread.


----------



## Sugargrl41

LaVinCoach said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> It can definitely be a challenge to find the right shade to rehab a bag sometimes (looking at you periwinkle). Made even worse when your closest hobby store doesn't sell many different shades and you're left to rely on online color matching
> 
> So I thought it would be helpful to make a thread where we could post the products and color shades that we use on our worn bags as a little reference library.
> 
> Bone colored bag: Folkart acrylic matte paint in "Linen" (#420)
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105790
> 
> 
> Red* colored bag: Folkart acrylic matte paint in "Black Cherry" (#224)
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105791
> 
> *I'm not sure if this shade of red has a different name than other shades of red, but it is a dark red. I have another coach bag that is a much brighter shade of red. I have included a picture of the two red shaded bags below for comparison.
> View attachment 5105800
> 
> 
> I hope this thread can be helpful! Best of luck to everyone in their rehab adventures


Is there another product I can use to match bt? Meltonian London tan seems to be sold out everywhere.


----------



## Noonan20

Does anyone know a great color match for the Marine pebble Coach color? Hubby is trying to restore a bag we found. Original item looks like this. Has some staining and wear and think with the right match it could be beautifully restored. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Or advice on direction. New to this rehab


----------



## whateve

Noonan20 said:


> Does anyone know a great color match for the Marine pebble Coach color? Hubby is trying to restore a bag we found. Original item looks like this. Has some staining and wear and think with the right match it could be beautifully restored. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Or advice on direction. New to this rehab


I don't but you could take it to a paint store have them mix up a custom match. It wouldn't be leather paint but I think it would work on pebbled leather.


----------



## Noonan20

Thank you! Something to consider


----------

